

Boxee Box price drops to $180 - deviceguru
http://boxeeboxtips.com/boxee-box-price-drops-to-180/

======
salemh
Maybe unrelated, but as a non-programmer of Sys / NOC guy (but technically
centric (driver hacking, registry, etc.) if was a four hour stint of Google,
tweak, reload, tweak, driver, connectivity to have zero luck with boxee
linking up to my CPU / HD TV. Many reviews cite the same. Will try Roku next.

